# New Cafe Opening in Leicestershire



## peppercorn (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi. I'm looking for some coffee machine advice please. Towards the end of this month we are opening our first cafe/cake shop. Although I am a coffee lover I know very little about coffee machines (apart from my little Nespresso of course!). I was recommended to look at Faema and notice there is an E98 for sale on Ebay. Knowing very little about coffee machines I could really do with some advice from the experts. We are of course hoping to be very busy - we want to offer freshly ground - but we also need the machine to be relatively compact. Any advice would be gratefully received. Thank you.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums

With only 3 and a bit weeks left time is ticking by...

A couple of questions to help qualify the requirement;

1. How many coffee's per day do you anticipate serving?

2. Will there be distinct busy periods?

3. Will you be targeting the to-go market as well as sit-in?

4. Will you have access to a plumbed in water source?

5. Do you have a grinder?

6. What budget do you have?

7. Have any of the staff used a coffee machine before?

7a. Do you expect to provide ongoing training or is ease of use a factor?

8. Have you sourced your beans yet?

9. What size of bench space do you have available?

Answering these questions will start to eliminate the options.

There are of course dozens more questions but these will help to advise.

A word of caution with eBay machines. Get it checked out where possible (or inspect visually before purchase - and see it in use)

Which model E98 is it? (President, Compact or other? How many groups?

You will need a maintenance contract and also a full check-over before using it.

Hope this helps in some way


----------



## peppercorn (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Glenn

Thanks for the reply. In answer to your questions:

1. Unknown! There has never been a coffee shop in this village before. There will be lots of passing trade so maybe 50? I'm not sure if this is realistic or not!

2. not particularly

3. yes both

4. yes either is fine

5. no but will need one

6. budget has gone out of the window!!! Realistically I'd like to spend no more than £1500 although I'm guessing it will probably cost me double that

7. No a. yes

8. No although we know that we want Fairtrade and a really good decaff as well as caffeinated

9. i've got 1200mm

I know I'm on a tight timescale but it's a long story! I think the E98 is the compact but will check. Why do I need a maintenance contract?

Thanks again for your help, Cathy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Cathy

For 50-70 cups per day (spread throughout the day) a 1 group may just get by.

With the bench space you have I'd be tempted to go for a 2 group reconditioned machine, or even a leased machine (less outlay up front)

A maintenance contract is essential, as espresso machines need to be maintained at regular intervals and checked over at least once per year (depending on volume)

If you have a contract with a service engineer you are likely to get quicker service than just arranging this on a case-by-case basis.

Check out AIEE for details of engineers based in your area

A quick run-down of the 1-9

1. 50 is realistic - you may find the figure shoots up if you start off right - depending on your covers and footfall projections

2. You should start to see a pattern in the first 2-3 weeks - make sure you have cover on standby in case you are swamped

3. Have you sourced your paper cups? Stay away from foamies (although they are cheaper they will put your clients off coming back)

4. Good - pumbed in is easier to manage, and will avoid potentially draining the boiler. There is also less of a lag time for warming up if you manual fll it takes longer to reheat

5. Set aside a decent chunk of the budget for this. You will need a commercial grinder for this many cups each day.

6. Consider leasing (if the machine on eBay does not work out). Reigning in the budget now will enable you are able to stay trading for longer in lean times. Contact CoffeeHit (Paul), XpressCoffee (Chris) and Absolute Coffee (Youri) to see what machines they have available as well

7. Training will be required - I'd be happy to have a chat to you about this

7a. The machine you choose will need to be a semi-auto to give you a certain level of consistency. Your training will empower you to be able to keep standards high

8. Unless you want to run 2 grinders you may need to look at pre-packaged de-caff (ground). What percentage of your clients are likely to ask for decaf? Is Fairtrade an absolute requirement? Many good beans are not Fairtrade, but are even better - Direct Trade (sourced from the farmer, not from a chain of middlemen

9. Ample space for a 2 group, a serious soderation - even within your budget

Hope this gives you some more food for thought


----------



## Edd (Jul 7, 2010)

Do you have anyone to take care of the fit out of the coffeeshop?

http://www.simplycoffeeshops.co.uk/


----------



## peppercorn (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Glenn

Sorry for the delay in replying - I don't seem to have a minute free at the mo - hence why I'm replying on a Friday night!

The information you have sent through is so useful thanks - I will be ringing the 3 suggested people on Monday.

With regards the decaff situation we were advised to grind the decaff beans and then freeze individual portions. I think more and more people are having decaff now - I do and really like a good strong coffee. I take on board your Direct Trade suggestion - great idea.

It's certainly given me food for thought - I just wish I had a minute to digest it all!

Thanks again for your help - I'll keep you posted. Cathy


----------



## peppercorn (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Edd

Thanks for the message - work has already begun thank you and we have been blessed with a great designer/fitters, etc!

I've checked out your site and there are some really nice places.

Cheers anyway, Cathy


----------



## peppercorn (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Glenn

Thanks again for the info - I have plenty to think about!

With regards coffee beans do you know of a supplier in the Leicester area?

I'm thinking about the Xpress coffee 2 group machine or a Rancilio 2 group. Any comments on these?

Thanks again, Cathy


----------



## Edd (Jul 7, 2010)

Cathy,

As a coffee shop owner - or shortly going to be.

Having looked at our website is there anything we could alter to make it more appealing?

What were the main factors in your choice of designers/fitters etc?

Id be very grateful if you could take a moment to let me know.

Hope all goes really well for you.

Edd


----------



## peppercorn (Jul 7, 2010)

It looks great - we just used contacts and people we know. Thanks, Cathy


----------

